# Guess this crypt



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Is this C. retrospirilis or C. something else?



















Thank you


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have yet to see a good picture of retrospiralis (that is definitely known to be retrospiralis) grown submersed.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

yea.. Not exactly an easy task to take a photo of a 2ft tall plant without a 3ft tall aquarium..

retrospiralis is red in color?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html

"_C. retrospiralis_ is offered frequently. Very probably all these plants are actually _C. crispatula_ var. _flaccidifolia_, which is very suitable for the aquarium."

I'm not too shocked seeing some crypts that are all red, a lot of them can grow that way - especially the plants in the family with the long thin leaves.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That looks more like 'balansae' than retrospiralis to me.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree w/ Aaron - looks like balansae


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto. My balansae in my 110 gets about 3 foot tall with red stems and is heavily bullated just like that.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

One more question. If the leaves are 3/4" wide, than it is var. crispatula? The leaves on this plant is 3/8" wide.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I also agree with Aaron, looks like balansae


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

EDGE said:


> One more question. If the leaves are 3/4" wide, than it is var. crispatula? The leaves on this plant is 3/8" wide.


Well, sort of. There is only one balansae that I know of. The full name is _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae_.


----------

